# كتاب جميل جدا باللغه العربية فى اجهزة القياس



## ilhamforever (8 مايو 2011)

كتاب جميل جدا باللغه العربية فى اجهزة القياس


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كتاب رائع باللغه العربيه فى اجهزة القياس







رابط التحميل صاروخ

Download ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ط³ط§طھ ظ†ط¸ط±ظٹ pdf​


----------



## ilhamforever (8 مايو 2011)

هنا رابط اخرhttp://www.seed-share.com/eak23upi8cwm


----------



## safa aldin (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير و لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## الجزار2000 (12 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا سعيد بقبول طلب العضويه فى المنتدى واتمنى من الله ان استفيد من خبراتكم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
الجزار 2000


----------



## abdelrahim (13 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## ilhamforever (19 مايو 2011)

العفو اخي الكريم


----------



## ilhamforever (20 مايو 2011)

الردود من فضلكم


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (21 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم
ان الرابطين المذكورين يشيران الى ان الملف محذوف يرجى اعادة التحميل مع خالص الشكر


----------



## ilhamforever (21 مايو 2011)

ok شكرا على الملاحظة


----------



## ilhamforever (22 مايو 2011)

الردود اذا تفضلتم


----------



## ilhamforever (23 مايو 2011)

والكلمة الطيبة صدقة


----------



## eng.shymaa alhlow (23 مايو 2011)

مااعرفت احمله....وجدا محتاجه هذا الموضوع ارجوكم
تحياتي


----------



## ر.م علي (24 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## ilhamforever (24 مايو 2011)

العفو ok


----------



## محمد حماده محمود (24 مايو 2011)

gyjhgdh


----------



## ilhamforever (26 مايو 2011)

what do you mean


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (26 مايو 2011)

ilhamforever قال:


> what do you mean


how are you ilham ?
thanks for this book , but please links not working , so , could you upload it again on media fire please ??
it is very important


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (26 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووور يا عم الهام ؟؟؟
بس ياريت تحمل الكتاب تاني علي اي موقع لان اللينكات اللي انت واضعها لا تعمل ؟؟؟
و الشكر واجب


----------



## ilhamforever (28 مايو 2011)

مشكور على الرد


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (28 مايو 2011)

ilhamforever قال:


> مشكور على الرد


وين اللينك الجديد يا مان؟؟؟؟؟:32::32::80::80::80:


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (28 مايو 2011)

*File Not Found*


----------



## ماجد العراقي (28 مايو 2011)

مشكور على جهودك الرائعة


----------



## ilhamforever (29 مايو 2011)

العفو اخواني الكرام


----------



## yasoooo2005 (29 مايو 2011)

الرابط يعطى رسالة التحميل غير متاح يرجى اعادة الرفع برابط غير الرابيدشير


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (29 مايو 2011)

yasoooo2005 قال:


> الرابط يعطى رسالة التحميل غير متاح يرجى اعادة الرفع برابط غير الرابيدشير


و الله قلت كدة مليون مرة بس الاخ الهام تقريبا مش مصدق؟؟
علي كل حال شكرا علي الكتاب اللي ما نعرفش حاجة عنة


----------



## eng.zahid (29 مايو 2011)

تحية طيبة ... يرجى رفع الملف على غير رابط رجاءا ... علما ان اغلب ملفااتك المرفووعة غير موجودة نرجو المراجعة واعادة التحميل ......... وجزااك الله خيرا


----------



## abueed (30 مايو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ilhamforever (30 مايو 2011)

ok شكرا على ملاحظاتكم


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (30 مايو 2011)

ilhamforever قال:


> ok شكرا على ملاحظاتكم



شكرا لك و في انتظار الرابط الجديد


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (3 يونيو 2011)

اخيرا روابط جديدة بعد اذن الاخ احمد صبري :
http://downloads.ziddu.com/downloadfiles/13265674/1.rar
http://downloads.ziddu.com/downloadfiles/13265673/2.rar


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (3 يونيو 2011)

مهندس مصطفي سعد شكرا لك علي اهتمامك بالامر


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (4 يونيو 2011)

mechaniky_segas قال:


> مهندس مصطفي سعد شكرا لك علي اهتمامك بالامر


مشكور اخي الكريم ربنا يطول في عمرك و يعطيك الف عافية --


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*يرجى رفع الملف على غير رابط رجاءا ... علما ان اغلب ملفااتك المرفووعة غير موجودة نرجو المراجعة واعادة التحميل*​


----------

